# Hello from Germany!



## user2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi!

I recently found this site throuh Google and I love it!
So I decided to sign in and here I am!
I also loe this iste because I get the new trends before anybody else hears about them....


----------



## Sanne (Mar 26, 2005)

welcome to sepcktra neighbour!!! let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra VuittonVictim!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! =)


----------



## jmarie (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

  	I am new here and very excited about visiting all of the great forums.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------

